# Hair rollers from Ethiopia



## growinglong777 (Sep 3, 2009)

Are their any members on this board that live in Ethiopia? Another member here on the board and I are looking for some special hair rollers that can only be purchased in Ethiopia. They are sort of like magnetic rollers, heavier though, with little teeth and holes. A friend of mine had her natural hair done by an Ethiopian stylist in Atlanta, and it was absolutely gorgeous. I wish I had a pic... but unfortunately not.


----------



## MissBCurly (Sep 3, 2009)

this is what the roller looks like. I see them all the time at my local BSS


----------



## Mleah (Sep 3, 2009)

The operative word is *TEETH*. Proceed with caution. Those rollers have been around 4 ever.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 3, 2009)

yes they have been around forever and also takes your hair out forever


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> yes they have been around forever and also takes your hair out forever


 
 ^  



cj


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 4, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> yes they have been around forever and also takes your hair out forever


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 4, 2009)

ita... anything with those small teeth are a "no no" in my book


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 4, 2009)

be careful with those
i tore my hair out with those before
best left to a professional


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually the rollers we are searching for are a little different.  The groves are raised and smooth.  They grip the hair for a tighter hold.  This is needed IMO to help stretch and smooth natural hair during a roller set.  I posted about these rollers last year and in thread about mesh rollers.   However, now I have pics.  My hair stylist is ethiopian and uses these rollers.  She brought them over from Ethiopia.  She says they are not sold here in the US.  I asked her to get some for me.  So I will post an update when I get them.  But if any of our LHCF sisters have any info about them in the interim please let us know! 

TIA! 

Pics:


----------



## diva24 (Sep 4, 2009)

growinglong777 said:


> Are their any members on this board that live in Ethiopia? Another member here on the board and I are looking for some *special hair rollers that can only be purchased in Ethiopia*. They are sort of like magnetic rollers, heavier though, with little teeth and holes. A friend of mine had her natural hair done by an Ethiopian stylist in Atlanta, and it was absolutely gorgeous. I wish I had a pic... but unfortunately not.


Is that what they told you? I smell a scam.


----------



## vkb247 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you think these would give similar results? Who knew Denman made rollers?






_Looking for an easy way to add volume and movement to you hair? Try the Denman Thermoceramic Self Grip Rollers.
Features and Benefits:

Ceramic coated layer of aluminum improves heat retention and distribution
Metallic silver self-grip thread smoothes the hair and adds shine
Fast and simply way to add body, volume, and curl without clips or pins_


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Sep 5, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Do you think these would give similar results? Who knew Denman made rollers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Those look like they may burn lol


----------



## stormy07 (Sep 5, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Do you think these would give similar results? Who knew Denman made rollers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
self-grip read velcro =rip your hair OUT!!!!


----------



## MJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> yes they have been around forever and also takes your hair out forever


----------



## winona (Sep 5, 2009)

OMGoodness I was just thinking about these rollers.  i actually got my hair rollerset for the very first time since being natural and it came out beautiful.  i have to admit I was scared that my was heat damaged because it was so straight.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually I use velcro rollers and have not had any problems with them pulling my hair out...I don't use them on wet hair and when taking the rollers out of your hair you have to make sure that you are un-rolling and not pulling the roller out of the hair. I have been using velcros since I was teenager and it gives my hair crazy body...

I will put the rollers in my hair and get in the shower and let the steam set my hair...


----------



## PatTodd (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't find a pic right now, but those look a lot like some red hard mesh rollers I have by Soft n Style.  I ordered them from Amazon or EBay.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunshine_One said:


> Actually the rollers we are searching for are a little different.  The groves are raised and smooth.  They grip the hair for a tighter hold.  This is needed IMO to help stretch and smooth natural hair during a roller set.  I posted about these rollers last year and in thread about mesh rollers.   However, now I have pics.  My hair stylist is ethiopian and uses these rollers.  She brought them over from Ethiopia.  She says they are not sold here in the US.  *I asked her to get some for me.  So I will post an update when I get them. * But if any of our LHCF sisters have any info about them in the interim please let us know!
> 
> thanks Sunshine_One!


----------



## Adgirl (Sep 8, 2009)

growinglong777, now that I saw the rollers I will look for them. They most likely come from china. I know for sure that they are not made in ethiopia.


----------



## clever (Sep 8, 2009)

like these?


----------



## kim (Sep 8, 2009)

clever said:


> like these?



They had those in Sallys yesterday.


----------



## Almaz (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah a lot of the women back home use those rollers I do too but I have seen those types at many BSS stores here in Chicago they are all made in China anyway.


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2011)

Bump the actual name for them are conici rollers. They are made in china


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunshine_One did you ever get your hands on these rollers? I found a seller for them on alibaba


----------



## hair7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Bumping for Napp. Did anyone try these? Do they snag?


----------



## candy626 (Oct 9, 2011)

No, they are from Italy and they look like this. I have some.


----------



## candy626 (Oct 9, 2011)

And they don't snag or cause breakage on my hair unless I roll them too tightly. But I like them a lot. 

I too found SelTom, the only wholesaler on alibaba who sells them. He is very shady and unreliable. I do not advise working with him as I placed an order with him that he never fulfilled. Luckily I never paid him anything.


----------



## aminata (Oct 9, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but since it's been bumped...I bought some several years ago in a beauty supply store in a DC area mall.  Sorry don't remember the name of the mall, but it's right off the Silver Spring metro station if memory serves correct.


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2011)

Candy636 thanks for clarifying.first they are made here and made there. i see that they are made in italy. now i just need to find a way to get me some of them rollers

i would love these


----------



## hair7 (Oct 11, 2011)

candy626, where did you purchase yours?  Thanks for the heads up on selTom.


----------



## NYDee (Oct 11, 2011)

Rollers like that leave ridges in your hair.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I forgot about this thread!  Yes the pics that Napp attached are the rollers I posted about.  Sorry to say I have not purchased those rollers yet.  However, the bumping of this thread has renewed my interest. I personally have not seen these rollers in any local beauty supply stores.  They are different from mesh (also diff from the french mesh)  So I will stop by that salon one day this week and see if they are still willing to get them for me.


----------



## growinglong777 (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually have these rollers.  A wonderful lady on this board went to Ethiopia about 9 months ago and sent me a couple of packs.. I love them and they do not pull or snag your hair..


----------



## candy626 (Oct 13, 2011)

Napp and hair7

I actually did get two sample packs from SelTom because I was interested in having a small quantity imported to maybe sell on ebay or something. But I messaged him on alibaba and it took him like two months to answer me. Then we he did, he told me that he would send me samples but I would have to pay for shipping. Which I did, no problems there. But I didn't receive enough for my whole head so I was interested in ordering more. 

That's when it got a little weird. He told me I was going to have to spend like $700 or $800 with him (which most wholesalers do want you to order a certain amount from them, I just had no intentions spending that much ). I negotiated him down on that and I thought we had a deal, but every week I asked him about fulfilling my order he kept giving me the run around. Then eventually he stopped answering. 

I mean, you guys might have better luck but I would maybe contact the manufacturer: Sal-Srl. They are located in Milan, Italy. (SelTom also would not tell me the name of the manufacturer and removed traces of this information from the package he sent me. I had to do some heavy research to find this out)

At this point though I think I just want to learn how to master magnetic rollers, instead of going through all this trouble


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 13, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Oh I forgot about this thread! Yes the pics that @Napp attached are the rollers I posted about. Sorry to say I have not purchased those rollers yet. However, the bumping of this thread has renewed my interest. I personally have not seen these rollers in any local beauty supply stores. They are different from mesh (also diff from the french mesh) So I will stop by that salon one day this week and see if they are still willing to get them for me.


 
Sunshine_One Do you still go to the Ethiopian Salon?  If so which one?


----------



## Adgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, all

I am currently in Ethiopia. I have before brought these rollers to one of the members here. She liked them. I use them all the time. They actually don't pull or damage hair at all. In any case if anyone is interested in getting them please pm me and I can do it for you.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 13, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Sunshine_One Do you still go to the Ethiopian Salon?  If so  which one?



Carrie A

The name of the shop is Salon Revive.  

I think I posted a review on them a few years back.  I have not been there in a while. Yodit is my stylist there. It's a very nice salon.  It's Aveda concept and they get you in out and don't BLINK at natural hair. I went more often when I had color. Their steam treatments are great. But do I all that @ home.  So salon visits have become a treat when I don't feel like dealing with my hair.  There is a new dominican spot I go to in NE that has $25 specials on Mon & Tue.  That has been my hair treat spot so far this year.


----------



## Napp (Oct 13, 2011)

candy626 said:


> Napp and hair7
> 
> I actually did get two sample packs from SelTom because I was interested in having a small quantity imported to maybe sell on ebay or something. But I messaged him on alibaba and it took him like two months to answer me. Then we he did, he told me that he would send me samples but I would have to pay for shipping. Which I did, no problems there. But I didn't receive enough for my whole head so I was interested in ordering more.
> 
> ...



it sounds like you put in mad work! might as well put some energy into perfecting your magnetic sets too LOL


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 13, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Carrie A
> 
> The name of the shop is Salon Revive.
> 
> I think I posted a review on them a few years back. I have not been there in a while. Yodit is my stylist there. It's a very nice salon. It's Aveda concept and they get you in out and don't BLINK at natural hair. I went more often when I had color. Their steam treatments are great. But do I all that @ home. So salon visits have become a treat when I don't feel like dealing with my hair. *There is a new dominican spot I go to in NE that has $25 specials on Mon & Tue. That has been my hair treat spot so far this year*.


 Details on the new dominican spot please


----------



## MACGlossChick (Nov 22, 2011)

Bump... Is anyone interested in buying these rollers? I found a seller that has 2 sizes (50 mm and 45 mm, 6 rollers per pack) and will let me do a small order of 50 packs of each size.

ETA: I haven't ordered them yet. I want to see if there is enough interest in them to justify placing an order. I don't want to order 100 packs and have the majority of them taking up space in my apartment.


----------



## candy626 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anybody ever get a hold of these?


----------



## MACGlossChick (Mar 10, 2012)

I spoke with a vendor on alibaba back in November. She was willing to do a smaller order than what you had discussed with SelTom. She only had the two largest sizes. I tried to gauge interest in them, but i didn't get many replies, so i didn't order. Her company name is Cosima's Beauty Supply if you want to look her up on alibaba.


----------



## candy626 (Apr 11, 2012)

I did a search for these rollers recently and came across this web store. It looks like it might still be under construction but it looks like they carry these rollers. I included a link.

http://phlitalia.com/bigodini-conici-27-mm.html


----------



## winona (Apr 11, 2012)

I got these rollers and have yet to use them/:  when I take out these twists I will attempt to use them and report back.


----------



## sydwrites (Apr 11, 2012)

candy626 said:


> I did a search for these rollers recently and came across this web store. It looks like it might still be under construction but it looks like they carry these rollers. I included a link.
> 
> http://phlitalia.com/bigodini-conici-27-mm.html



Did they say delivery to the US is an option, i didnt see it in the dropdown


----------



## candy626 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's weird I saw the US as an option the other day.


----------



## smores (Mar 16, 2013)

I know this an old thread but I need these rollers! I love them! I can only find them at Italian stores online and none of them ship to the US. Also, I live in the DMV (in case someone has seen them in-store).


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies,   Finally! I have the Ethiopian salon rollers. I'm working to get them on Amazon for resell but if you're in the DMV, I'm happy to sell in person. Inbox me if interested.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Apr 14, 2013)

smores said:


> Hi Ladies,   Finally! I have the Ethiopian salon rollers. I'm working to get them on Amazon for resell but if you're in the DMV, I'm happy to sell in person. Inbox me if interested.



What sizes do you have? I already have the white and pink ones.


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey! Right now I have three different sizes/colors:  12 per pack Blue Hourglass Rollers 1.45 inches (37mm)  12 per pack Pink Hourglass Rollers  1.65 inches (42mm)  6 per pack White Hourglass Rollers 1.85 inches (47mm)     


I will order more so please message if you would like smaller sizes; your message won't be binding, I'd just like to track interest in smaller sizes before ordering.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2013)

smores...how much are the rollers?


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> smores...how much are the rollers?



Hi! They're $20.00 per pack of 12 (pink and blue) or per pack of 6 (white). 

Three different sizes and colors*:

12 Blue Hourglass Rollers 1.45 inches (37mm)

12 Pink Hourglass Rollers  1.65 inches (42mm)

6 White Hourglass Rollers 1.85 inches (47mm)


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2013)

smores said:
			
		

> Hi! They're $20.00 per pack of 12 (pink and blue) or per pack of 6 (white).
> 
> Three different sizes and colors*:
> 
> ...



Thanks! I suck at rollersetting so I can't see making that type of investment at the moment but I'll be watching to see people's results with them.


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hair-rollers-snap-on-MEDIUM-SIZE-10-piece-/300375273141?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45efc2eeb5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Clairol-Kindness-24-Blue-Instant-Hairsetter-Hot-Rollers-Hair-Curlers-Pageant-/360636618034?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f79e1532

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-Vintage-Easy-Grip-Fast-Drying-Hair-Styling-Rollers-Curlers-/221213333265?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3381579711

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vtg-hair-rollers-curlers-plastic-clips-pins-tip-top-wire-net-green-yellow-/230963281129?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c67bfce9


SEARCH VINTAGE ROLLERS ON EBAY .


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Thanks! I suck at rollersetting so I can't see making that type of investment at the moment but I'll be watching to see people's results with them.



No problem LivingDoll! I'm working to become better at roller setting too; it's a journey. I really like these rollers because they keep my unrelaxed roots from "puffing" out. My mom, who is relaxed, takes them to her regular stylist and loves them bc of the decreased drying time. I think they have different value for different people. 

If you live near any Ethiopian salons I'd try them there first if you're worried about the investment. -A Lifelong Product Junkie


----------



## Operationsuccess (May 12, 2013)

Please tell me how to purchase from you. I would like white, pink, and blue. I am so excited!


----------



## smores (May 13, 2013)

Operationsuccess said:


> Please tell me how to purchase from you. I would like white, pink, and blue. I am so excited!



Hi Operationsuccess! I sent you a PM with the details. HTH!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 13, 2013)

I will NEVA use these rollers EVA again ...too much hair loss




MissBCurly said:


> this is what the roller looks like. I see them all the time at my local BSS


----------



## smores (May 13, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I will NEVA use these rollers EVA again ...too much hair loss



So sorry those damaged your hair. I could see how those would snag, damage and tangle hair. The Conici rollers have small rounded grooves that help provide tension without damage. I attached a side pic so that you can see (I hope). HTH


----------



## smores (May 13, 2013)

smores said:


> So sorry those damaged your hair. I could see how those would snag, damage and tangle hair. The Conici rollers have small rounded grooves that help provide tension without damage. I attached a side pic so that you can see (I hope). HTH



Oops! Here is the pic


----------



## smores (May 14, 2013)

It took a while and a lot work with Amazon, but here is the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_b...d-brandtextbin=Hourglass Rollers&node=3760911


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 14, 2013)

These would be nice for my dd but I never order anything from Amazon unless its on Prime. You should allow Amazon to ship them out


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 14, 2013)

How many are in a package, regarding the white ones?  The Amazon listing doesn't state the quantity.


----------



## DREAMIN (May 14, 2013)

How many rollers are in the pack?


----------



## BrEE (May 18, 2013)

I just placed an order for 2 packs of the white. By chance, do they come in the 2 inch size?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 18, 2013)

smores
How do they stay in place?  Do you still need to use clips?


----------



## smores (May 18, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> smores
> How do they stay in place?  Do you still need to use clips?



Hi naturalmanenyc! You can use either. I use the clips because I don't know how to use the pins yet. My stylist uses pins. I've learned to use pins in the front and side but I can't get them in right in the middle/back of my "mohawk." 

Do you have any roller pin advice or tips?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 18, 2013)

smores
No, no advice.  I haven't rollerset in ages and when I did try the mesh rollers (flexible fabric mesh over wire) I was horrible with them.  They dried quickly but my placement and pinning was awful.

candy626 
Napp
What's the difference between these Conici plastic mesh rollers and the Goody brand of plastic mesh rollers?


----------



## smores (May 18, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> smores
> No, no advice.  I haven't rollerset in ages and when I did try the mesh rollers (flexible fabric mesh over wire) I was horrible with them.  They dried quickly but my placement and pinning was awful.
> 
> candy626
> ...



Thanks naturalmanenyc I'm sitting under the steamer now so I'll start my roller set soon. I may try the pins again tonight.

Full disclosure: I'm biased bc I LOVE the Conici rollers and I sell them because I LOVE them. 

The main/best difference are the smooth rounded groves. They helped me learn to set my own hair because the rounded grooves  on the rollers give me enough tension to keep the hair on the roller (impossible for me with smooth rollers). Whether I'm at home or in the salon, they keep my hair strait while drying (I hate puffy roots). Also they're professional grade so I feel like they're sturdier than the other ones available. 

I tried those cheap BSS cage rollers with teeth once and swore I'd NEVER use them again and threw them away. My hair was a tangled torn mess!


----------



## Napp (May 18, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> smores
> No, no advice.  I haven't rollerset in ages and when I did try the mesh rollers (flexible fabric mesh over wire) I was horrible with them.  They dried quickly but my placement and pinning was awful.
> 
> candy626
> ...



naturalmanenyc

 the goody brand doesnt have the nubs on them which provide extra tension and get the hair smoother. The smaller good mesh rollers are like the ones i use (in the siggy). The have indented grooves that help to create tension. Some people dont like the texture that this type of roller can give to the hair. ( Its not an issue with natural hair though.) so the conici might be a better option. It also looks like the conici rollers are easier to roll on natural hair and get a smooth end result.

also the goody rollers run smaller, the conici gets as big as 2 inches. The larger goody mesh rollers do not seem to have any groves in them so they will not give as much tension to the ones that do.

I highly recommend pins for the smoothes result with mesh rollers. I made a video on how to put them in but never got around to posting it.


 I have never used the conici brand of rollers simply because they are too rich for my blood. I would have to either buy them directly from the manufacturer with very high shipping or i would buy them locally  which would cost ~$60 for a full head of 2 inch rollers. It is really expensive IMO. It would be cheaper just to do a group order...


----------



## candy626 (May 19, 2013)

naturalmanenyc 

The conici rollers come in larger sizes. The goody brand unfortunately only comes up to 1.5 inches, the conici comes in a little under 2 inches. That small difference was huge for my hair and drying time. 

The conici rollers also have "grips" on them that allow the hair to adhere to the roller while the goody rollers are gripless and smoother in texture (though they do have some flat ridges in the material). The grips on the conici rollers don't cause breakage or anything. 

I have to say that I like both, but prefer the conici rollers due to their size. The grips also help smooth my curly frizzy hair. I don't have to spend nearly as much time smoothing my hair onto these rollers like I do with magnetics.


----------



## candy626 (May 19, 2013)

smores said:


> Hi naturalmanenyc! You can use either. I use the clips because I don't know how to use the pins yet. My stylist uses pins. I've learned to use pins in the front and side but I can't get them in right in the middle/back of my "mohawk."
> 
> Do you have any roller pin advice or tips?



Pins are the best thing to use to secure these these rollers. The trick in using them is that you don't put the pins in, starting from the outside of the roller to the base. I put mine in at an angle from the inside of the roller to secure them to the base. 

I also use this same technique with the goody rollers. To me this prevents breakage because the pins are not going through the hair that is adhered to the roller, but is only securing the roller to the base of your head. I get more tension this way as well.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 19, 2013)

smores
candy626
Napp

Thanks for all the info on the hard mesh rollers.  When I last tried a mesh rollerset (flexible mesh) it took me an hour to install the rollers since I could not figure out the pin placement.  It was so frustrating but it did dry relatively fast.  

I posted about it here: http://goingnaturaltransitionington...al-hair-–-your-first-transitioning-hairstyle/







After such a frustrating experience with flexible mesh rollers, I ended up using magnetic rollers and it took me a few attempts but I was able to perfect my rollersetting technique (mohawk method).  


Napp Why would a full head of rollers cost $60? How many rollers do you need to set your hair?  When I last rollerset I used 17 rollers (14 two inch and 3 smaller rollers).  

I made a blog post about it: http://goingnaturaltransitionington...oller-setting-5-weeks-and-1-day-post-relaxer/


----------



## BrEE (May 22, 2013)

I *LOVE* these rollers.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jun 10, 2013)

smores

How much bigger are the largest white rollers you sell compared to the Diane red mesh rollers?


----------



## DrC (Jun 10, 2013)

Napp said:


> Candy636 thanks for clarifying.first they are made here and made there. i see that they are made in italy. now i just need to find a way to get me some of them rollers
> 
> i would love these



Judging from the picture, you can get them from Alibaba.com since thats where the photo is from.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jun 10, 2013)

smores said:


> Hi ravenhairedcharm! The white Hourglass Rollers are 1.85inches and the white Halo Rollers are 1.87inches.
> 
> The Diane red mesh rollers are 1.5inches which is the approximate size of the blue Hourglass Rollers at 1.46inches and the blue Halo Rollers at 1.57inches.
> 
> ...




Oh I see you have a website now! I'm definitely going to order soon, as it takes me too long using the smaller red mesh rollers I currently use. I think it will be a good investment for my texlaxed hair. I'm so happy you're offering this service! *Off to peruse the site*


----------



## smores (Jun 10, 2013)

ravenhairedcharm said:


> Oh I see you have a website now! I'm definitely going to order soon, as it takes me too long using the smaller red mesh rollers I currently use. I think it will be a good investment for my texlaxed hair. I'm so happy you're offering this service! *Off to peruse the site*



ravenhairedcharm Great! The white and pink rollers are very popular as their bigger size is perfect for longer hair or body roller sets. I've definitely heard great things from texlaxed customers as well as naturals and relaxed. I'd be interested in your feedback about the site and the rollers! Thanks so much!


----------



## tag2235 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any pics of their hair after using these rollers, or pics of using the rollers. I would like to see any available pics. I want to give them a try. I am not good at all at roller sets, but want to give it a try. For someone starting out, should I use clips or pins?


----------



## winona (Jul 2, 2013)

[USER=379055 said:
			
		

> tag2235[/USER];18664913]Does anyone have any pics of their hair after using these rollers, or pics of using the rollers. I would like to see any available pics. I want to give them a try. I am not good at all at roller sets, but want to give it a try. For someone starting out, should I use clips or pins?



Textured shot
Hair Set
Results

okay now i got to get back to studying


----------



## Napp (Jul 2, 2013)

winona said:


> Textured shot
> Hair Set
> Results
> 
> okay now i got to get back to studying





Nice job. I would like to see these set with pins. I wonder if I could get a super smooth set like I can with my regular plastic mesh rollers.


----------



## winona (Jul 2, 2013)

Napp said:


> Nice job. I would like to see these set with pins. I wonder if I could get a super smooth set like I can with my regular plastic mesh rollers.



Yeah I have no idea how to use pins which is a shame because I have a ton of them:O but even setting like this with these and my French mesh I still knock off about 1hr from sitting under the dryer


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 3, 2013)

smores, I just checked out your website. The site is nice. I purchased from you before you had the site. I plan to purchase more but wanted to tell you I thought the site was very nice and easy to use.


----------



## mamaore (Jul 4, 2013)

smores, I agree that your site is nice. I noticed that some of the rollers are out of stock. Would you be stocking up soon? I have a few other questions?

How much is shipping to Mississauga Canada? Let me know if you need the exact an I can PM you. 

Also do these rollers come alone or with pins or covers  that hold them in place? 

Thanks


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 4, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I will NEVA use these rollers EVA again ...too much hair loss



Wayyyyy too many tangles. I already put mine in a bag to throw out. I can't even pass it on to anyone, that would be sheer cruelty.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 4, 2013)

Napp said:


> Nice job. I would like to see these set with pins. I wonder if I could get a super smooth set like I can with my regular plastic mesh rollers.



I tried using my new set of rollers with pins. I could never figure out how to get a firm hold with the pins. I gave up and used my regular roller covers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 6, 2013)

tag2235

I have a video of my roller installation here: http://youtu.be/mRpZ48zqOGQ

I tried using pins and clips.  I prefer the pins. I'm just getting started using pins and wasn't all that proficient.

My set took only 20 minutes and my hair was dry in 30 minutes.

I bought more rollers than I will probably use, 24 white and 24 pink, but the price was cheap since I got them direct from Italy.


----------



## tag2235 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, I think it will order some soon.


----------



## tag2235 (Jul 10, 2013)

You can give them to me. I'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone else use these????


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2014)

I bought a set and discussed it here:

http://wp.me/p3yCFR-jz[/QUOTE]

There is also a thread about it in Vendor's thread and we discuss them in the setting to success thread


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 19, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I bought a set and discussed it here:  http://wp.me/p3yCFR-jz


  There is also a thread about it in Vendor's thread and we discuss them in the setting to success thread[/QUOTE]

I'm really enjoying your blog!  I'm transitioning and was a roller setting queen when I was relaxed. It's good to see that I can roller set as a natural as well. Thank you!


----------



## Urban (Apr 19, 2014)

I just bought these a few months ago from an Ethiopian hair shop. I just haven't gotten around to buying the clips. We have a set of the ones with the longer, more numerous teeth and those TORE my hair up. These ones don't because the teeth blunt / smooth. They actually can't catch your hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 19, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> There is also a thread about it in Vendor's thread and we discuss them in the setting to success thread



I'm really enjoying your blog!  I'm transitioning and was a roller setting queen when I was relaxed. It's good to see that I can roller set as a natural as well. Thank you![/QUOTE]

Rollersetting is hair's best friend relaxed, natural, or otherwise. You ahould hope over to the setting to success thread. There and transition ladies setting there!


----------



## Starbucks (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone know how to still order these? Capelli Care doesn't seem to be taking orders anymore.


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Aug 19, 2014)

interested as my hair is finally long enough to do a rollerset .


----------



## MACGlossChick (Aug 19, 2014)

If memory serves me right,  smores is the owner of Capelli Care. If so, maybe she'll update this thread with some info.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 20, 2014)

xxinsanexxchels 
Starbucks


The Capelli Care site is here:

http://capellicare.com/


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 20, 2014)

Check the vendors section for a discount code and reviews


----------



## Starbucks (Aug 24, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> @xxinsanexxchels
> @Starbucks
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem to be taking orders or answering inquiries.  It would be nice to know who the actual manufacturer is. Thanks though.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 24, 2014)

Starbucks said:


> Doesn't seem to be taking orders or answering inquiries.  It would be nice to know who the actual manufacturer is. Thanks though.



Starbucks

I was able to add some rollers to my cart and get to the checkout.  I didn't proceed because I bought three packs of the white hourglass rollers last fall. It just looks like she is out of the larger sizes.  Also, I had prompt delivery of the rollers.


----------



## ambeezie (Nov 2, 2014)

I bought these Velcro rollers at Sally's and ripped the outer Velcro cover off. Essentially a hard mesh roller underneath. Maybe these will work? Trying tonight...


----------



## MACGlossChick (Dec 5, 2014)

If anyone is still looking for these rollers, I found two sellers on ebay that have them. Just search "hourglass rollers" and it should come up. One of the sellers is charging just as much to ship the rollers as the price of the rollers.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 9, 2017)

I found a woman on Instagram who is selling them from her salon. She calls them East African Tension rollers & they're $15 a pack. The sets she does look lovely though.

http://www.studiotechilo.com/product-page/90502679-0a20-a80a-c524-2eac254e26f6


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 9, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> I found a woman on Instagram who is selling them from her salon. She calls them East African Tension rollers & they're $15 a pack. The sets she does look lovely though.
> 
> http://www.studiotechilo.com/product-page/90502679-0a20-a80a-c524-2eac254e26f6


Darn it, I thought this was a new thread. I started liking posts before I realized this thread was started in '09


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 16, 2017)

naturalmanenyc said:


> tag2235
> 
> I have a video of my roller installation here:
> I tried using pins and clips.  I prefer the pins. I'm just getting started using pins and wasn't all that proficient.
> ...



I've watched your video several times. I'm on the Italy website now. Do you know how many come in a pack for the white and pink. I do t see it in the description. I translated it too 

Thanks


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kerryann said:


> yes they have been around forever and also takes your hair out forever


Lmao. Sorry. Nothing to add here...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 22, 2017)

bebezazueta said:


> I've watched your video several times. I'm on the Italy website now. Do you know how many come in a pack for the white and pink. I do t see it in the description. I translated it too
> 
> Thanks



@bebezazueta
12 per pack when I purchased from Italy.  Some resellers repackage though with different amounts per pack.


----------



## toaster (Jan 22, 2017)

Lots of us in the setting to success thread love these rollers. Search @MileHighDiva post for several retailers.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 23, 2017)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @bebezazueta
> 12 per pack when I purchased from Italy.  Some resellers repackage though with different amounts per pack.




THANKS @naturalmanenyc 

The shipping was too much for me. I will wait until I travel there this summer to purchase.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 21, 2017)

BUMPPP


----------



## halee_J (Oct 21, 2017)

I plan on getting these soon... I know longing4length carries these, are there other options? A few places I checked seem to be defunct now.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 22, 2017)

halee_J said:


> I plan on getting these soon... I know longing4length carries these, are there other options? A few places I checked seem to be defunct now.



https://www.studiotechilo.com/shop


https://www.etsy.com/listing/514913049/12-metal-roller-pins-12-large-pink-42mm


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 22, 2017)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @bebezazueta
> 12 per pack when I purchased from Italy.  Some resellers repackage though with different amounts per pack.




What type of storage containers are you using?  I like those a LOT.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> What type of storage containers are you using?  I like those a LOT.


I have those. I got them from Walmart.


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2017)

They are worth the money imo


----------



## Dee-Licious (Oct 22, 2017)

I need to start back using them. I bought them like a year ago and used them twice.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 22, 2017)

These are way overpriced. I like the thought of faster drying time but these are seriously overpriced.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Oct 22, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> These are way overpriced. I like the thought of faster drying time but these are seriously overpriced.


That $29 a pack I saw seems realllly high. I got mine straight from Italy.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 22, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> That $29 a pack I saw seems realllly high. I got mine straight from Italy.



The price should be comparable to the Diane or Goody brand of plastic rollers because that is all they are...plastic..Made  in China. I'm not paying 29 per pack, I'll stick with my Diane plastic rollers until the price comes down to a reasonable amount.


----------



## Napp (Oct 23, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> The price should be comparable to the Diane or Goody brand of plastic rollers because that is all they are...plastic..Made  in China. I'm not paying 29 per pack, I'll stick with my Diane plastic rollers until the price comes down to a reasonable amount.



I purchased them when they first came to America and they weren't as expensive. At least I don't think so


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 23, 2017)

ambeezie said:


> I bought these Velcro rollers at Sally's and ripped the outer Velcro cover off. Essentially a hard mesh roller underneath. Maybe these will work? Trying tonight...



This is the most underrated post in this thread. It seems if you buy these velcro rollers and take the velcro off then, voila, you have a more reasonably priced version of these "tension" rollers.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Oct 23, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> That $29 a pack I saw seems realllly high. I got mine straight from Italy.


At least they can be delivered to you! Most of the ones I found couldn't be delivered to the UK, or the delivery charges as much as the item!
If someone knows the Italian website, please please please let me know. It makes more sense for me to order through them!

Pretty please....


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks to the person who have sent me the info. Much obliged!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 25, 2017)

Could someone share the link to the italian site? All the us sites have crazy intl shipping prices.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 26, 2017)

I have these from Ebay. were cheap. https://www.ebay.com/itm/HAIR-TOOLS...%3A5933aa3615f0a99b836a5e6cffff53ef%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Adgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, 
I currently live in Ethiopia. Let me know what size you need and how many pieces. I can mail them to you. I am a long time member of the board and have sold to members before when I traveled back and forth while living in the us . Thanks


----------



## Adgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

FYI - they come from Italy I have reciently learned.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 26, 2017)

@Adgirl I want them too what sets do they come in. I want them shipped to canada.


----------



## Adgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

I believe there are 4 or 5 sizes. Let me check the shops over the weekend and let you know about availability. Thanks


----------



## halee_J (Oct 27, 2017)

@Adgirl Im also interested


----------

